

Ask HN: What are the applications of a see-through display screen? - jemeshsu

In many Sci-Fi movies such as minority report, real steel etc, computer screen is see-through. Some vendors already have prototype of see-through LCD. Beside being "futuristic" looking, what are the advantages and applications of such panel?
======
glimcat
Collaboration. Augmented reality. Having a big monitor when you need it and a
more apparently spacious work environment when you don't. What it's useful for
really depends on the specs of the screen.

It can be faked to some degree with a webcam, but it's usually not worth the
trouble. Some augmented reality applications use a "virtual lens" or "virtual
mirror" through this sort of trick. (The mirror version, not so see-through.)

------
chris_dcosta
Shop windows. HUD in anything that needs a HUD. AR Sunglasses. Invisible wall
mounted televisions/displays.

That's a start I think.

------
sebg
Aquariums, windows to contamination rooms, windows at observation decks, car
windows /plane windows /boat windows, 1 way mirrors/windows in myriad
situations

